# Piranha Found in Missouri River



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

My friends brother works for the missouri consveration and they always go out shocking the rivers, streams, lakes, and ponds. Well today they shocked the river and they found a piranha. He said it was seriously about 1.5+ feet long and about as thick as a tennis ball. They reported it and should be on the news in a few days im guessing. They saved the piranha, its on ice now. Hopefully he gets the pic tomorrow for me and i'll scan it and put it on here. Also he doens't know why kind it is, sine they only know about native fish, but to me it sounds like some kinda of cariba.

Anyways just thought i'd share with ya all. Hopefully i can get more info later


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

hope it really is a p and not a pacu


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

its a pacu motre than likely.
wes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> its a pacu motre than likely.
> wes
> [snapback]1119000[/snapback]​


That's what I am thinking.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

even if its a pacu i bet they report it as a piranha. bigger news.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Would you happen to have, or obtain a picture?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Would you happen to have, or obtain a picture?
> [snapback]1119008[/snapback]​


workin on it man, its on a dig camera and they printed off a pic and sent it into the news with a story... so i will talk to him tomorrow abou it.

I asked him if it was a pacu and he said no, it had alot of teeth, and i told him pacu have teeth also, but he described them as alot of teeth and sharp.

This isn't the first piranha caught around here, they cought one in Smithville lake around here, and it was a mutated one? I guess it would have to be mutated or cross bread to survive the winters here, but that was all over the news, i will try to dig up teh story and pic for that also


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i was just doing a search just to see if maybe the story was online..look at this..he actually thinks its a piranha..









http://msnbc.msn.com/id/8294909


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ah crap. Here go our piranha legalizations.....!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

"In case you'd like to try your luck at catching a piranha, Wolter used a worm as bait."


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

1.5+ feet long?????????


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I sent the journalist a little "note". I encourage all to do the same.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Im shocked that fish and game are too freaking stupid to tell the difference between a real Piranha and a Pacu.

Fire those dumbasses. They are the reason there are $500 fines, making up all that BS so they can have a silly little news story. LIARS!


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

This is the reply from the news station.

Hello - Thanks for your comments. We got our information from Todd Crownover with the Game, Fish and Parks department in Yankton. 
TODD CROWNOVER WITH THE GAME, FISH AND PARKS DEPARTMENT ((SAYS THE PIRANHA WAS PROBABLY THROWN IN THE RIVER BY SOMEONE WHO DIDN'T WANT IT ANYMORE.))


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mrbmum33 said:


> This is the reply from the news station.
> 
> Hello - Thanks for your comments. We got our information from Todd Crownover with the Game, Fish and Parks department in Yankton.
> TODD CROWNOVER WITH THE GAME, FISH AND PARKS DEPARTMENT ((SAYS THE PIRANHA WAS PROBABLY THROWN IN THE RIVER BY SOMEONE WHO DIDN'T WANT IT ANYMORE.))
> [snapback]1121142[/snapback]​


haha, I got that exact same reply from an email I sent them!


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I sent them a reply....I hope you did as well


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Get a picture of that Pacu yet Mauls?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't heard the story on the news yet







It will probably be on the 6 o'clock news.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

i emailed them, now i'm looking for "Todd Crownover with the Game, Fish and Parks Department" so i can email his dumbass too...i'll post his email when i find it...

o, and btw, i hope that misinformed kid didn't really get that fish mounted, lol...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I sent them a email but I havent heard anything yet.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL, I was talking to Todd's Dad (The Conservationists Father) about the whole thing. His dad was telling me it was a piranha and that his son "know's what he's talking about" LoL I was like, I swear that's a pacu, and sho' nuff! it is..oh well what can you do..."I Told You So...Todd's Dad"! The guy lives in Yankton and I've fished that damn soooo many times...stupid pacus!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This is the email I got from the News people.
"Hi! Thanks for your comments. Our source was the Game, Fish and Parks
department of Yankton. Please direct your comments to them.
Thanks again,
KDLT News"

Now I'm off to email them about the whole thing.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think everyone reading this thread should send them an email.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

What's their email address?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will guys, I been getting the run around. I called over 5 places asking to speak with the person who ID the piranha. No one was able to give me an answer as to what type of piranha it was or if it was paco. Everyone I spoke with with the Game, Fish, and Parks in Yankton SD said it was rumord to be a piranha but not 100%.

Here is the number for the Game, Fish, and Parks in Yankton
(605) 668-5421

And here is the number for there main office
(605) 362-2700

I couldnt get a name or an email as to the person. I spoke with the fish and game in Missouri, the guy there was very nice and informed me that they have brought to them over 13 fish were people thought they were piranhas but turned in all cases to be Pacus. The guys is emailing me the picture of the lastest case they have heard about catching a piranha but turning out to be a Pacu. I hope it's the same pic in the web site.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If you're gonna email the newsstation at least include the links for OPEEFE about Piranhas & Pacus and how to tell the difference. Then email those links to that Fish and Parks guy.

Also with the news station, if they sent back please see Fish and Game. Tell them to at least try to get a correct or valid story on the air.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

is that the pic from it above? the dinky little thing???

thats a pacu..look at where the eyes are...

how many times are the supposed 'wildlife experts' gonna f*ck up....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I sent them a reply earlier today. No response.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

this was my response to their first E-mail....

Did you check your source? I would guess that you didn't. Did this
> "source" even view the specimen in person...I doubt it. If he did, he
can't
> tell the difference between a Piranha and a Pacu. I can tell just by
> looking at the picture. Besides, why would anyone care about a harmless
> fish caught in the river? A story about a "Piranha" caught in the river
> would certainly get viewer's attention. I'm sure you figured none of your
> viewers would know the difference. KDLT should be ashamed for using scare
> tactics to get people to watch. I wonder if you check sources for other
> stories or just take someone at their word? I have breaking news....The
sky
> is falling!!! Please take me at my word and run the story, don't worry
you
> can trust me.
>
> Brian

THIS WAS THE RESPONSE

Hi! Thanks for your comments. Our source was the Game, Fish and Parks
department of Yankton. Please direct your comments to them.
Thanks again,
KDLT News


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

This is the response I just sent.

That response confirms my theory that your news station is run by amateurs! KDLT ran the story not the Game, Fish and Parks dept of Yankton. Your station is responsible for the misinformation. I'm sure at this point KDLT realizes the error and needs to do the professional thing and retract the story on air in the same time slot the original "story" ran. Here's the bottom line...You ran a story without verifying the facts. It turns out you had the facts very wrong. Do the right thing and retract the story on air. You owe that to the people who watch your broadcast. I look forward to your response.

Brian


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

pic?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

<---looking forward to response too.... great job mrbmum33


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> hope it really is a p and not a pacu
> [snapback]1118999[/snapback]​


Why would you "hope it's a P". If it were actually a Piranha, that would make our hobby look bad, and would possibly tighten the already rediculous piranha keeping laws in some states.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

mrbmum33 said:


> This is the response I just sent.
> 
> That response confirms my theory that your news station is run by amateurs! KDLT ran the story not the Game, Fish and Parks dept of Yankton. Your station is responsible for the misinformation. I'm sure at this point KDLT realizes the error and needs to do the professional thing and retract the story on air in the same time slot the original "story" ran. Here's the bottom line...You ran a story without verifying the facts. It turns out you had the facts very wrong. Do the right thing and retract the story on air. You owe that to the people who watch your broadcast. I look forward to your response.
> 
> ...


I doubt that they will respond to you last email. Please keep us posted


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

sup guys, im still workin on info, like i said it is my friends brother and he works all day, and i work nights so its hard to get ahold of him, i will give my buddy a call tonight and have him get more info from his brother. He still says its a piranha though, but i haven't seen the pic yet so i can't verify it









anyways sit tight, i'll find some info out


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

no reply today.....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lmao

thats too funny


----------

